# Contador en anillo  o 74LS90 ...



## jnric (Ago 6, 2008)

Muy buenas, amantes de la electrónica! Soy un principiante que intenta dar sus primeros pasos en este mundo de bits y tengo una pregunta que me gustaría que comentaramos en este foro.

Mi idea es hacer una 'rata' de luces (LEDS) a 6V y tenia pensado usar un contador en anillo que, como supongo sabréis, tiene la siguiente salida   :


0001
0010
0100
1000

Hasta ahí bien, y lo suyo sería poner en serie unos pocos contadores para tener más bits y que la 'rata' sea más larga.

El problema que tengo es que no encuentro ningun integrado que haga la cuenta en anillo. Si alguien me pudiese dar una referencia me haria un gran favor !

La otra opción era utilizar un contador binario 74LS90. 
¿Hay alguna manera de puentear las salidas del integrado y conseguir un conteo en anillo ? Más que nada porque sé que podría añadirse puertas logicas a las salidas y conseguirlo facilmente, pero debo hacerlo con el tamaño minimo, y meter integrados de NanD y AnD augmentaria considerablemente el volumen ocupado.

Igualmente gracias por la atención prestada y espero que alguien me pueda resolver este problema tan simple pero para mi importante.

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Ago 6, 2008)

Busca "registro de desplazamiento" o "shift register" en Google


----------



## jnric (Ago 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias! No habia caído en que poniendo varios biestables D en serie conseguiría el contador en anillo. 

Entonces me bastará con un 74LS174N y además tendre 6 salidas posibles en vez de 4!

Disculpad mi torpeza, estoy en primero y no tengo nada de teoria muy fresco , las cosas simples me parecen complicadas.

De nuevo gracias y que pasen un buen verano.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez debe mirar el 74154, puede obtener hasta 16 salidas.
0000000000000001
0000000000000010
....
....
1000000000000000.
El 4017 también te puede servir, obtienes hasta 10 salidas.
Busca en el foro luces secuenciales o el auto fantástico.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jnric (Ago 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias elaficionado ! Buscaré el datasheet de cada uno y decidire cual de los dos me conviene más. Igualmente ya he conseguido que me funcione com un 74LS174, que tiene 6 salidas de biestables D, y la verdad es que me gustó el resultado. Lo único que me es incomodo es tener que inicializar manualmente la rueda del conteo(con un pulsador).

 ¿ Alguna sugerencia para hacer un set instantaneo y que luego pare ? Me suena algo de 'disparo' pero si alguien supiera aclararmelo y como implementarlo se lo agradecería mucho ^^.

Muchas gracias a todo el mundo por colaborar. Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola.
¿cómo es tu circuito?
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jnric (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola! Este es mi circuitillo cutre  (adjuntado)  Si os liais con las conexiones (normal por el dibujo) aquí está el enlace al datasheet del integrado de biestables D:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/N/7/4/SN74LS174N.shtml

Gracias por el interés ^^.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 8, 2008)

Yo hace rato que lo monte (Funciono de una ehhh) pero con el 40174B..! Cumplio con su efecto secuencial..

10000
01000
00100
00010
00001


73's


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 8, 2008)

con flip flop tambien puedes hacerlos


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 8, 2008)

En todo el post se habla de FF... ¬¬


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 8, 2008)

yo lei q usan contador 190 yo digo flip flop 7476 si esta por ahi es q no lo lei


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola.
lo que tu deseas es evitar el pulsador.
Entre la pata 3 y tierra coloca un resistencia de 10K, entre la pata 3 el Vcc coloca un condensador de 1uF ó 10uF, esta resistencia con el condesandor cumplen la función del pulsador de manera automática al momento de poner la energía al circuito, en otras palabras el circuito funciona libremente (sin necesidad del pulsador), al menos es lo que me parece que va suceder.
chao.
elaficionado.
(imagino que es la pata 3 donde va el pulsador)


----------



## jnric (Ago 10, 2008)

Hola buenas! 

He provado de poner el condensador a vcc y la resistencia a tierra en la pata 3 (D0) para iniciar el conteo. He intentado el experimento con varios valores de C (menores de 0'47u, 0'47u, 10u ,100u) y el resultado que he obtenido no me acaba de convencer. El pulso se mantiene demasiado tiempo y se ponen a 1 algunos biestables que no deberian ponerse...  Supongo que debo encontrar el par RC que concuerde con la frecuencia que proporciona el 555, del cual aprobecho una frecuencia cercana a la máxima que me permite con ese circuito para hacer una 'rata' de luces bastante rápida.

¿¿Saben de alguna fórmula que me permita saber la frecuencia de salida del 555, y además que me permita igualarla a la del par RC y sacar el valor exacto que necesito con precisión ?

Muchas gracias por el interés, de verdad   .


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 10, 2008)

si quieres una frecuencia alta colocale unos 5 k d resistencia y 10 micro de condensador ahorita no recuerdo la formula voy de salida luego leo bien


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 10, 2008)

Hola.
Usa condensadores de 0.1uF ó 0.01uF.
Prueba una resistencia de 1K.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jnric (Sep 6, 2008)

Hola compañeros! Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Pido disculpas porque he estado ausente mucho tiempo, porque me fui de viaje y ademas ahora estoy en examenes y tuve que estudiar!

He hecho lo que me recomendaron. Puse un condensador a Vcc y dos resistencias de 1k en serie a tierra, y funcionó ! En lugar del potenciometro puse una resistencia de 1ohm y ahora el circuito ya esta completo y a punto paramontarlo en una placa pekeñita y usarlo para lo que quiera.

Les vuelvo a dar las gracias, sin uds. no creo que lo hubiese conseguido.

Un saludo.! Les cuelgo una imagen de como ha quedado finalmente el circuitillo!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2008)

Excelente..!   ..! Y estas excitando 2 led's por cada salida del FF?


----------



## jnric (Sep 7, 2008)

Muy buenas! 

Sí, estoy escitando dos leds para que el efecto sea más largo. 

Además he hecho una modificación al circuito. Antes al encender por primera vez el circuito funcionaba bien, me hacia el efecto de movimiento con un led, como era de esperar. Luego al apagarlo y volverlo a encender no solo se encendia uno, sino dos o tres o más, quedando un efecto no deseado. 
Lo que hice fue conectar un condensador de baja capacidad en la pata del D0 a tierra, para que se pusieran a 0 los bits al apagar el circuito. Luego al encender todos estarán a 0 y con el pre-set que conseguí gracias a uds., con un condensador y una resistencia, el bit D0 se pone a 1 el tiempo suficiente para que siga el efecto led a led como un buen contador en anillo o un buen registro de desplazamiento.

En fin, gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok.. excelente explicacion e idea..!  Deberias consultar el datasheet para que veas la corriente que pueden manejar las salidas para ver si no hay que usar transistores..!


----------



## Lagart (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola soy novato en eso de contadores de anillo intente hacer uno con F-F jk 74ls76 pero solo lo cuenta una vez no se como conectar bien los clear y preset si alguien pudiera
ayudarme se los agradeseria o pudieran mandarme el circuito hecho o una simulacion en multisim se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola.

Publica tu circuito, para tener una mejor idea de cuál podría ser el inconveniente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 27, 2013)

De qué manera puedo colocar al contador en anillo en un estado sin "fin"? 

Saludos


----------



## chclau (Abr 28, 2013)

realimentando el ultimo bit, o bit mas significativo, que ingrese a la entrada


----------

